

A GIF decoder: an exercise in Go interfaces - enneff
http://blog.golang.org/2011/05/gif-decoder-exercise-in-go-interfaces.html

======
supersillyus
Couldn't roughly the same thing be done with relative ease in any language
that builds it's IO actions in terms of Input/Output streams?

It's a nice write-up, but I'm not sure it shows off anything particular to Go.

~~~
enneff
The same thing could certainly be done in other languages. I'm not convinced
as to the "relative ease". I find the use of a slice backed by a temporary
array particularly cool.

In any case, this post was written to educate Go programmers, and not
(primarily) to evangelize Go.

~~~
supersillyus
Ah, makes sense. I assumed it was intended to be evangelical.

Also, the slice backed by inline array is a pretty great thing. It's cache-
friendly, avoids extra allocations, and is pretty easy to use safely. Aside
from D, I don't know of any other usable garbage-collected languages that can
do this so nicely.

